# Downsizing all your stuff



## Sandy VDH (Mar 20, 2010)

How many of you have downsized.  Selling off all the things you don't use or use rarely enough that you could live without.  And perhaps even downsizing what you do use, but really is too big or cumbersome to move or keep.

I am about to go through this process, as we will be downsizing our home and moving and want to minimize how much we bring.

However I am finding it hard to just let stuff go.  I have to get over the I might use it syndrom that I have managed to aquire.

Any thoughts or experience?

What did you do other than perhaps Craigslist, yardsale and donations?


----------



## NWL (Mar 20, 2010)

You can do what my parents do: every time you visit your children's home, take a few "priceless family heirlooms that we just don't have room for anymore" along with you and make them feel guilty when they say they don't have room either.     My house and my sister's house have grown to look like our parents' house over the years.  

This approach works very well for our parents.   

Cheers!


----------



## sstamm (Mar 20, 2010)

NWL said:


> You can do what my parents do: every time you visit your children's home, take a few "priceless family heirlooms that we just don't have room for anymore" along with you and make them feel guilty when they say they don't have room either.     My house and my sister's house have grown to look like our parents' house over the years.
> 
> This approach works very well for our parents.
> 
> Cheers!



Ha Ha this is too funny.  My parents are using the same approach!!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 20, 2010)

*I Resemble That Remark.*




Sandy Lovell said:


> I am finding it hard to just let stuff go.  I have to get over the I might use it syndrom that I have managed to aquire.
> 
> Any thoughts or experience?
> 
> What did you do other than perhaps Craigslist, yardsale and donations?


When I tell people that I can't throw out any empty egg cartons because I need'm to store the old burnt-out fuses, I _am_ kidding -- but only because it's an exaggeration.  That is, out of fear of financial insecurity or because of some other hidden defect of character, I have acquired too much stuff & I keep on getting more stuff & I find it difficult to get rid of the unneeded stuff I've already got. 

Example*:*  My father's old Super-8 movie editor & film splicer.  I will never use those.  Not ever.  The only remotely possible use I can imagine for the movie editor is using it as a viewer for looking at old home movies without getting out & setting up a projector (if I can find 1) & a screen (ditto).  As of now, that's _mox nix_ because I do not care to view any old home movies.  So I ought to throw out the film editor & splicer, or at least take'm to a large local charitable thrift shop that accepts practically everything. 

There are some faint signs of progress.  My eBay 2005 Dodge Grand Caravan SXT became surplus when we got our (used) 2006 Chrysler Town & Country minivan (with heated leather seats).  That was 2 years ago.  The Dodge has been sitting around unused since then because we were unwilling to sell it for as little money as it would bring.  Then I got a flash of true inspiration -- we can _give away_ the Dodge minivan.  

Even as I type this, the 2005 Dodge minivan is on its way to our son & daughter-in-law out in California as a replacement for their old rattletrap Ford minivan.  (The Ford did not start out as a rattletrap.  It just got that way over the years & the miles.  The Dodge will be an upgrade.)  We drove the Dodge to Jacksonville FL for an impromptu reunion with old friends, including 1 guy who flew there from California & agreed to drive the minivan back. (We rented a car 1-way from JAX to DCA for our own return trip.) 

We didn't just give the kids the 2005 minivan.  We loaded it up with a bunch of baby clothes & toys, etc., for our granddaughter, plus miscellaneous household goods that might be (should be) useful.  

As an added touch -- which I hope will help me get the ball rolling on getting rid of more stuff I'll never use even though it's still good -- I also loaded in 300 or so stereo tape cassettes, mostly home-recorded rock & roll music more to my son's liking than mine -- not that there's anything wrong with rock & roll music.  The 2006 Chrysler in-dash stereo plays only CDs & DVDs.  The 2005 Dodge Grand Caravan SXT in-dash stereo plays CDs & cassette tapes. 

I still have 1*,*000 or so mostly classical & non-rock popular & comedy cassettes that I rarely play on my high-end Yamaha & Luxman cassette decks.  The cassettes are worth approximately nothing, yet I cannot bring myself to dump them. 

I also have roughly 30 feet of LPs.  I can't even remember the last time I got 1 out & played it on my top-line Bang & Olufsen turntable.  At least I'm not buying any more of'm.  And I shucked off all the 8-track tape cartridges & 8-track players 12-15 years ago.  

The thought lurking in the vestibule of my awareness is the idea of what a disservice to The Chief Of Staff it will be if all that stuff & more -- the books, the horns, etc., & I don't know what-all -- is still there to be dealt with after I assume room temperature.  

So painful as it may well be to come to terms with the glut of great but excess stuff I've accumulated around here, I feel I _must_ deal with it while I still have the ability, so that my survivors won't be burdened with it. 

Just not today. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 20, 2010)

Filter your "I might use it" thoughts with "When did I _LAST _use it?" questions.  If it's been a few years, you could probably do without it.  The biggest thing to get over is any sentimental value you might have with things.

I'm also trying to scale down my stuff, and so far, it's working.  The most recent major thing to go:  I sold a travel trailer I really wanted, but haven't used very much -- timeshare vacations became much more convenient!  

Moving it out gave me access to a huge part of my garage.  Perfect weatherproof location for that garage sale I've been trying to have.

For a little inspiration, here's a link to George Carlin's classic stand-up routine about "Stuff."  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MvgN5gCuLac

Good luck!

Dave


----------



## stmartinfan (Mar 20, 2010)

I made a small step at this recently. We were redoing our kitchen, so I had to pack up all my cupboards, including many dishes and other things I'd had passed along to me.  As I was packing, I had planned to "declutter," but found myself struggling to do it.  So I just packed up everything.  

For three months, we lived out of our basement bar area, with just a few kitchen things, all picked as "essential" and to fit neatly in my small cupboards.  It was liberating to have the neat shelves and fewer choices.

When the kitchen was done and it was time to replace things in the cupboards, I found it much easier to get rid of things.  I started with the empty shelves, put in the essentials first and placed them in the priority places. I then forced myself to choose what would go in spaces left, and kept the shelves neat and not overloaded.  I had a box for "give aways" that I put the extra items in as soon as I decided it didn't have a home in the kitchen any more.  

One decision I made: To start using the "good stuff" that I've been saving and get rid of the older, worn things, or stuff I didn't like as much.  At my age, there's no reason to save the "good dishes" or wine glasses for use later - the time is now!

I love the lack of clutter on my shelves now. I'm planning to take a similar approach in my store room, which is full of boxes of stuff I packed up a few years ago.  I'm going to take everything out, decide what gets priority space - like our suitcases, and then weed out to make what's left accessible.  I suspect the stuff - like children's books we loved - has been out of sight/mind long enough it will be easier to decide what's essential to keep.  

If working to downsize for a future smaller home, you could take a similar approach, and force the possessions you keep to fit into only a portion of your kitchen cupboards or storage area.

There was an interesting article in the Wall Street Journal last week by a reporter who decluttered her overwhelmingly messy home - and got rid of several thousand pounds of stuff!  She tried three different approaches based on organizing books in different parts of her house.  She especially liked one that forced her to identify a certain number of things to make a decision on:  keep/throw/giveaway - within a few minute period.  It was easier than tackling it all at once, and the short time deadline forced her to make decisions.  She had a box for each option, and placed the items in there as she decided.  She then tossed the throw aways and packed up the give aways for charity right away.  (She did weigh all the stuff she got rid of, to get her amazing total.

Another hint I've read:  if you have things of sentimental value and need to cut down, consider taking a photo of the item and keep that.  Or if you've got boxes of kids art projects, for example, cull them down to the 10 most interesting and keep only those.  Or if you've got grandma's dishes and never use them, keep just one plate, hang it on the wall or display it somewhere and give the rest to charity.  I liked the ideas about keeping a token to remember something, but not the whole collection.  

I guess if all else fails, you could hire a professional organizer to help!  Nothing like having the clock ticking on a fee to encourage you to make decisions


----------



## daisy23 (Mar 20, 2010)

What worked best for us:   pack it up for a charity who can send a truck to pick it up from your house.

We did hold a garage sale, and scheduled the truck pick up at the end of the sale, but overall we didn't sell much and most went on the truck (they came that day a bit too early, and again 2 days later, which gave us a chance to pack up ALL leftover sale stuff and add to it as well..)

The garage sale was too much work for the small income, so in the future, we'll just call the truck.

We have cut down our own acquiring habits, pretty much, but have our years of "stuff", and stuff from several parents.  In fact, half of our living room was unusable due to piles of furniture, linens, old clothes etc. -  all gone now, and we love having the room back. 

Easiest to get rid of:  my work clothes (2 yrs retired now) , many books (just no shelf space for them ), and DD's childhood items that have been untouched in the garage.  The fortunate thing about those was she was living at home at the time and could approve or not the tossing of much of it, without too much sentiment or heartache at losing old things -- turns out she was fairly unsentimental so most of it went, with a few nice memories saved.

Hardest to do  and not done yet - go through grandparents' dishes and silver, our old records and tapes, many nice blankets and pillows (just in case...), framed art, for example.  But, we do feel we are committed to cutting down, so, off to a good start.


----------



## pjrose (Mar 20, 2010)

OMG it is sooooo hard.  Every once in a while we'll get rid of a little bit at a yard sale or give it away or eBay, but nowhere near enough to make a difference.   And meanwhile far more comes in than goes out.

I've always loved the George Carlin bit.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Mar 20, 2010)

*Free your space!*

I discovered a way to maximize the impact of de-cluttering in the smallest amount of time: get rid of the big things first! So, we did a slow walk through our garage and set things out in the driveway that we knew we would never use - shelves that did not hold together, an old rickety recliner, my mother's elevated toilet seat. We did not worry about the medium or small stuff at all on the first "cull." The garage had more of that stuff than the house, but then moved into the house and did the same thing. The things in our now "spare" bedrooms were the main target here: bureaus with little stored in them, old night stands, bookshelves, an old computer desk (and the computer and accessories that are way out of date). Once the big stuff was gone, then we went to the next step.

For the second step we did the fly lady method: three boxes, 1 labeled donate, 1 labeled someone else's (mainly our children) and 1 trash (I know the actual fly lady is different, but these are the categories that worked best for us). We did this in the living room (least daunting), kitchen, pantry (the stuff went to the food bank), bathroom (loads of trash there - surprised me), then on into the bedrooms. So that was our second cull. By then we could see some major improvement, but it still left us with a lot of stuff that we don't really use. 

The third step was by the far hardest and that was getting rid of things that are just superfluous - and we are still working on this one. Some of the stuff is nice, some we even use, but it really wasn't worth the rent (my term for the space it takes up). I got rid of lots of decorative objects because I just did not want them any more. 

Clothing was easy for me. For the longest time I had 5 pairs of shoes. A dress pair of black, every day black, every day brown, every day bone, and running/walking shoes. I had accumulated more by not throwing away the used up shoes. So I threw away everything that was used up, stained, stretched out, faded, and or that I just no longer liked. I recently discovered a pair of black slacks that are comfortable and look really nice, I bought 5 pairs of them and gave away all of my other black slacks. (I kept my exercise pants). I am considering getting really gung ho and getting rid of my colored outfits (except for my favorite navy one). I have some purple, red and midnight teal clothing that bleeds so I end up having to launder them separately and I don't think that it is worth it. So I may be going to black and white wardrobe. 

We are now at the point that we are going through each room, item by item and asking ourselves, "are we going to use this?" "do we like it?" "is it worth the space that it occupies?" "will it change our lives if we get rid of it and it was a mistake to do so?"

I like the previous poster's idea of keeping something as a symbol of the memory. Peter Walsh says that you are not honoring a memory by keeping something in a manner that does not give honor to the memory. So if it is worth keeping, it should be displayed. If you have it sitting in a box in the garage, it is not that important, or you are not honoring the importance that it has. So the picture of the item or a plate to be displayed would be honoring the memory of the item. I like it.

Elaine


----------



## funtime (Mar 20, 2010)

Hospitals are in need of magazines as there is a lot of folks waiting around.  And VA hospitals accept books - paperbacks etc.  A lot of veterans use the VA hospital and the volunteer services is well set up to accept book donations.  So consider donating reading materials to the VA hospital or your local hospital.  Funtime


----------



## laurac260 (Mar 20, 2010)

Since DH and I didn't marry until we were in our early to mid 30's, we already had plenty of stuff to set up house.  Of course, nothing matched, but it worked.  Our line of work kept us moving often, so we basically just rented wherever we went.  Worked as well, until it was time to start a family a few years later.  When our daughter was 2 we finally decided to buy a house and settle in a bit (notice I didn't say settle DOWN!)  At any rate, it was time to finally buy some matching stuff.  We aren't huge fans of garage sales, mostly the setting up and tearing down part, so we had a garage sale INSIDE the house.  We invited the neighbors first and actually sold most of our stuff to them, for this relative and that one going off to college.  Then we had the sale to the general public.  When we were done and ready to move we had nothing left but beds and the two dressers we wanted to keep.  Everything else was gone (couches, table and chairs, one dresser, pics on the wall, lamps, rugs, you name it), and we started from scratch at the new place.


----------



## Cathyb (Mar 20, 2010)

We cheated -- we rented a storage unit and hid the items there.


----------



## nkldavy (Mar 20, 2010)

*Try Taking Pictures ...*

...put the pictures on your computers, and get rid of the stuff.  I started doing this with a 40 year old savings bond from my grandmother.    Now, if the Mrs would only buy in to this  

Uncle Davey


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Mar 20, 2010)

NWL said:


> You can do what my parents do: every time you visit your children's home, take a few "priceless family heirlooms that we just don't have room for anymore" along with you and make them feel guilty when they say they don't have room either.     My house and my sister's house have grown to look like our parents' house over the years.
> 
> This approach works very well for our parents.
> 
> Cheers!




That's the approach my mom has been using........


----------



## mas (Mar 20, 2010)

Sandy Lovell said:


> ... I have to get over the I might use it syndrom that I have managed to aquire.



I can see I'm going to have to keep you away from my wife!!  She is a pack-rat of the worst kind.  Our whole basement level is full of stuff that she keeps promising to go through.  Every time I go down there with the intend to get rid of the mountains of junk, she gets very nervous.


----------



## Patri (Mar 20, 2010)

Cathyb said:


> We cheated -- we rented a storage unit and hid the items there.



I love it!!!!

Not ready to downsize yet, but so much of our stuff really belongs to our kids. The scrapbooks and school papers I saved for them through the years. The gifts they made us parents in school. Someday I will go through each box one last time for the wonderful memories they contain. Then I will give them back to each child. I won't do it until each is in a house they own, which has sufficient storage space. One is in a starter home now, but when they buy up, watch out. The next is in an apartment and just hasn't the space. So I've got time.


----------



## BevL (Mar 20, 2010)

Cathyb said:


> We cheated -- we rented a storage unit and hid the items there.



We did this when we downsized from our house to our condo.  Our house sold really fast and we basically had to move NOW!!

Then a year later we went through our storage locker.  It was amazing how much stuff was in there that we hadn't even missed in a year.  We took loads to the dump, told the kids to come get their stuff or it was going.  It was amazing how great it felt when it was done.

The next step was our condo, where we had STILL moved a lot of stuff that frankly we hadn't used in a year.  So again, more loads of stuff gone.

I do a major sort once a year in June.  We only have 1200 square feet, but every closet, every drawer, everything is gone through.  If we haven't used it in a year, don't think we will in the next year, out it goes.  My husband's stuff either has to go to the shed at our vacation home or his locker down in the woodroom.

Same for clothes.  I might keep stuff that no longer fits for a year if I really think I may grow/shrink into it - deep sigh here - but by year number two, it's gone even if I really like it.

I've done that for four years now in our condo and it's no longer difficult for me.  And I honestly think I take the same approach in buying new stuff.  "Am I really going to use this?  WIll I still want to use it in a year?"


----------



## Jennie (Mar 20, 2010)

About a year or so ago, hubby and I decided to get rid of a lot of "stuff" that was overtaking our basement. Each of us had too many items we didn't want to part with, mostly for illogical reasons. So we packed them away in separate "his and hers" boxes. 

Periodically I pick things out of his box and ask him if he really "needs" to keep it. If he is willing to part with 5 or 10 items, then he has the "right" to search through my boxes and locate an equal number of my saved items to donate or discard/recycle. If an item isn't totally useless, we put it on the curb the night before the bulk pick-up day and it usually disappears overnight. Otherwise we place an ad on Freecycle or bring it to a local thrift shop or charitable organization. We rationalize that the tax write-offs would more than cover the cost of repurchasing an item if we later decided it had been a mistake to get rid of it. 

About 75% of our boxed items are no longer "living" with us. So far we have not regretted giving away anything. A few of the saved items actually proved useful and were removed from the exile box.

I have one catch all bin labeled "Memories." Periodically I go through it and toss out things that somehow don't seem that special anymore. I've taken pictures of some larger items before getting rid of them. They are stored on-line in an album named-you guessed it-- "Memories." I have actually shared some of them with friends and relatives. They would never have seen them if they were still sitting in a bin in our basement.  

What I have discovered through the years is that any tedious or unpleasant  "project" can seem so overwhelming in the beginning. But once I get started, it's far less stressful than what the procrastination and worrying about the "future impact" had engendered. As you reach the halfway mark, it becomes easier because you can finally "see a light at the end of the tunnel" and are already feeling the relief and pride of accomplishing something that you had put off for so long.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 20, 2010)

We recently cleaned out two of the rooms in our home. Each time we do a declutter my wife tosses a few more things. She says just to be patient with her as over time all of the stuff will disappear. She still held on to a few old original VHS tapes that I know we will never watch, the next time we go through them a few more will go to the thrift store. It is amazing all of the stuff that we acquire over time that doesn't get used or gets used for a short period of time then tossed aside.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 20, 2010)

Jennie said:


> If an item isn't totally useless, we put it on the curb the night before the bulk pick-up day and it usually disappears overnight.



I find this to be the best way to get rid of something. We have gotten rid of an old washer and drier, an older CD stereo system among other things this way. Just place them by the curb and they walk off, it is amazing. In many cases it is far less hassle than trying to list them for sale and only getting a few bucks for them.


----------



## pjrose (Mar 21, 2010)

Another good way to downsize is with Freecycle.


----------



## Fern Modena (Mar 21, 2010)

This brings back memories.  When I was a child, my mother had "the box," a huge box full of things we'd made in school, report cards, and other memorable things.  We were never allowed to look into it, but we knew when something went in.  When I was about 30, my parents sold their house.  They told us they wouldn't be taking "the box," so we could look at its contents and take anything we wanted.

We had a lot of fun looking at things.  I especially remember a handwriting assignment paper which my mother saved because it was "much improved," and I had such bad handwriting (to this day I either print or script).  Other than my bronzed baby shoes with picture, I only remember one thing I took.  When I was about 8 years old I had long, fat braids.  I was going to get them cut off, and my grandmother wanted one.  My mother decided she might as well keep the other one.  Its real interesting, especially now, because I had an unusual color of red hair.  I still have it, it is still braided, and occasionally I take it out and look at the color against my now much lighter (as in graying) red hair.

Thanks for the trip down memory lane.

Fern



Patri said:


> I love it!!!!
> 
> Not ready to downsize yet, but so much of our stuff really belongs to our kids. The scrapbooks and school papers I saved for them through the years. The gifts they made us parents in school. Someday I will go through each box one last time for the wonderful memories they contain. Then I will give them back to each child. I won't do it until each is in a house they own, which has sufficient storage space. One is in a starter home now, but when they buy up, watch out. The next is in an apartment and just hasn't the space. So I've got time.


----------



## NWL (Mar 21, 2010)

Patri said:


> Not ready to downsize yet, but so much of our stuff really belongs to our kids. The scrapbooks and school papers I saved for them through the years. The gifts they made us parents in school. Someday I will go through each box one last time for the wonderful memories they contain. Then I will give them back to each child. I won't do it until each is in a house they own, which has sufficient storage space. One is in a starter home now, but when they buy up, watch out. The next is in an apartment and just hasn't the space. So I've got time.



My parents taught you well!   

Cheers!


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 21, 2010)

This thread has had me thinking all day.  And reading your posts about things you have from your kids and such sounds so nice.  As I think of many of the boxes of "stuff" I've accumulated, among them are a lot of my Mother's things, after she passed in 1995, and then my Father's things that I acquired after he passed in 2006.  I'm not at all sure what to do with this stuff.  Virtually none of it has monetary value, (not sure I would sell it anyway), but I'm not sure how much of it I can hand off to my siblings.  Somehow, the idea of just throwing it away seems wrong.  Oddly, I don't feel the same about my own things.  It's a weird concept.

Dave


----------



## jerseygirl (Mar 21, 2010)

After years of begging 5 kids to remove things like "the boxes," the old "special toys," 45-records, etc., my mom started wrapping stuff and putting them under the tree as Christmas gifts.  Once it was gifted to you, it was made perfectly clear that if it didn't leave with you, it was being donated or thrown away.  She did this over a number of years -- and it was always fun to see everyone's reaction to their "old stuff!"  There were even arguments ... "hey, that was mine" ... in which case, you immediately re-gifted (for the most part, we learned not to claim ownership!).  

It probably didn't make a dent in the overall "stuff" they accumulated over the years (it took us the better part of six months of weekend-work to get the house cleaned out when it was time to sell it).  But, for those on the "slow path," it was a fun way for my mom to get rid of at least some of the stuff.  It made for lots of great laughs at Christmas time!


----------



## Glynda (Mar 21, 2010)

*When*

When hubby retires and we move into our smaller home full time, we're going to take what we have to have and have an auction company come in and sell everything that's left.  Fortunately, we live in an area where estate type auctions are still held frequently.  My mother was an antique dealer, as was I, and I have many very collectible items. Our daughter is ultra contemporary and wants very little of it.


----------



## Rose Pink (Mar 21, 2010)

If you want to know if something is valuable enough to keep, have someone who is not emotionally attached to it, give you an opinion.  I cleaned out my clothes closet that way.  I had some expensive items that no longer fit but I couldn't part with.  My daughter let me know in no uncertain terms they were dated.  It was easier to let them go after that.

I don't know what it is about dumping our stuff on others.  I've known several people who could donate items to charity except for a few things that were costly either in money or emotion.  Those things they wanted to "give a good home" by dumping them on other people.  The items were deemed too dear to merely give to charity.  I do not understand that mind-set but it seems fairly common.  I've had stuff dumped on me--and then I quietly give it to charity, hoping the original owner doesn't ask me about the items.  Now I've learned to say "no" to begin with.

I also do not understand why grown children feel the need to store things at their parents' homes.  Just because you grew up there doesn't mean you have the right to take up valuable real estate after you've moved on.  Take responsibility for your own stuff and give your parents back their house.

Memorable objects are one thing but the further they get from the source, the less  sentimental value they have.  What is of more value is a written biography--and autobiographies are even better.  Include photos of people and objects.  A book is much easier to store and look at than a box full of trinkets.  After all, it's the people that we want to remember and want our posterity to know.  I don't want great-grandma's chipped china.  I want to know about great-grandma.  What songs did she like?  What were her hopes and dreams? Did she tell any funny jokes?  Write down your history and as much of your family's as you know.  When you are dead, it's gone.

I found that as I started to get rid of stuff, it got easier.  The feeling of having a burden lifted is exhilarating!  It gives you motivation to continue.  At first it can seem very daunting.  For many people, it is very stressful--and those people would benefit by talking to a professional about why they feel so attached to "things."  There is something deeper going on there.

Anyway, long post.  Just start--anywhere.  It's the starting that is the most difficult part.  Pick one drawer or one shelf and just do it.  You'll find some momentum to continue once  you begin.  It does get easier.


----------



## ownsmany (Mar 21, 2010)

love the thread.  I donate to the local charity trucks that come once every 3 weeks or so.  I tend to hold onto too many clothes.  Must have at least 20 black skirts.  Also many suits that I no longer wear too often to work.  We seem to live in a much more causal work envirnoment.

DH has way too many tee shirts.  Think I'll try to chose 20 of them to donate today also.

Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## CSB (Mar 21, 2010)

I am having a great deal of difficulty cleaning up my house. I have a couple of pieces of furniture that my mother gave to me that I no longer want but feel guilty giving them away. They are not valuable but my mother was very careful with her things and she passed away in January.

For those of you who have slides/records/tapes that you value, my husband and daughter took on the project of transferring these to computer and CD. The slides were transferred to the computer when we bought a slide scanner and my husband has transferred records and tapes to CDs using some sort of cord.

It was a huge relief to throw out the boxes of slides that my father-in-law gave us when they downsized to a condo from a large house.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 21, 2010)

*Add 1, Dump 1.*




ownsmany said:


> DH has way too many tee shirts.  Think I'll try to chose 20 of them to donate today also.


A year or so back, I shucked off a bunch of excess garments that were just taking up room in the closet because I rarely ever wore'm.  I followed up by adopting & sticking with a new personal _Wardrobe Stability Policy. _

From then on, any time I add a T-shirt, I get rid of a T-shirt.  Ditto golf shirts, shoes, sox, shorts, slacks, skivvies, everything.  The excess items don't have to go to Mt. Trashmore.  Stuffing them in a donation box is actually preferable.  

My odd & inexplicable problem area is neckties.  I wore ties virtually every day when I used to work for a living.  Now the only times I need ties are for church or dressy social events.  About the only times I go to church are for weddings & funerals & musical performances.  The weddings are diminishing, the funerals are increasing, & the musical performances & social events are pretty much holding steady, leaving me with a huge surplus of perfectly good decent-quality neckties that I don't need & don't wear.  

I don't have any issues with the ties -- e.g., value, sentimentality, etc.  I just haven't taken the time to pick out a dozen or so to keep from among the hundreds.  Once I do that, I will have no trouble _-- none --_ in bagging up the rest for GoodWill or the Salvation Army, etc.   The thing is, my tie hangers are so practical & compact that the embarrassing oversupply of neckties isn't much in the way, so there's little incentive to tackle the neckwear surplus while there's still so much large-size stuff excess stuff around here. 

Yesterday, however, I did box up a few books & that old Super-8 film editor & film splicer, plus some other items slated for giveaway.  They will be out of here this week, I promise. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## pjrose (Mar 21, 2010)

*My dream last night is the fault of this thread....*

Part of last night's dream was finding boxes - maybe eight-twelve - of Legos that were MINE but stored at someone else's house (not parents or family member).  The person had moved out but left my Legos, and I went over to be sure that they were all labeled with my name.  I don't even HAVE a Lego collection, at least not that I know of.  I wonder why I didn't just eBay them in my sleep


----------



## Gramma5 (Mar 21, 2010)

*Been there....(kinda long)*

We downsized from our home in 1998 to a condo that was slightly smaller. I had a garage sale at that time and took lots to the GoodWill. 9 years later we decided to retire to SWFL. and already had a furnished townhome there that we rented out seasonally to cover costs. 
Big problem...our townhome in Fl. was much smaller that the TH up North so we had to decide what to do with all the "stuff."  First I asked my son and daughter what they wanted of the stuff we were not taking. To my surprise(sorta) they wanted very little of the expensive cherry furniture because it "wasn't there style". We had a few antique oak furniture pieces that they did take. They also took some of my crystal items I wasn't taking but really..they wanted very little. After I got over the sadness of them not wanting my things ( and they were very nice things) I decided to have an estate sale and give items was left over from that to charities. I also decided to sell most of the furniture in my Fl. home and redecorate it with the funds I made at the "sale" As you all know, you don't get much for items at an estate sale but it is better than a garage sale. We did fairly well and nearly all sold. So, we packed up the items we were taking to Fl. and started over......It was fun to shop and decorate our Fl. home since I hadn't done a whole house in forever! The only piece I really missed was a beautiful cherry curved glass curio cabinet but my Fl home has no room for it. I actually got what I paid for it at the sale! That was the only piece that did well. Most everything else was 1/2 or less  of what we had paid for it. You have to be able to let go of stuff if you are downsizing. One thing I did was to pack up my mom's beautiful china I had inherited and give it to my daughter FOR my 11 yr. granddaughter when she was older(she has much more storage than I have). I had a nice time with my granddaughter and showed her the china and told her abit about my mom. She certainly won't appreciate it for years but hopefully someday she will. Some of my friends bought some of my furniture and artwork and it is fun to see it in their homes when we visit! 
I6t takes time to organize and decide what things are most important to you but it is wonderful to now live with my most favorite things and less"clutter"


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 21, 2010)

Boy I did not realize I would stike a chord, or have such a response.  I guess I am not the only one with these issues.


----------



## pjrose (Mar 21, 2010)

Sandy Lovell said:


> Boy I did not realize I would stike a chord, or have such a response.  I guess I am not the only one with these issues.



Not at all - just look at the cover headlines of almost any home or family or women's magazine - Real Simple, Women's Day, Family Circle, etc all have articles about decluttering and so forth.


----------



## sandesurf (Mar 21, 2010)

jerseygirl said:


> After years of begging 5 kids to remove things like "the boxes," the old "special toys," 45-records, etc., my mom started wrapping stuff and putting them under the tree as Christmas gifts.  Once it was gifted to you, it was made perfectly clear that if it didn't leave with you, it was being donated or thrown away.  She did this over a number of years -- and it was always fun to see everyone's reaction to their "old stuff!"  There were even arguments ... "hey, that was mine" ... in which case, you immediately re-gifted (for the most part, we learned not to claim ownership!).
> 
> It probably didn't make a dent in the overall "stuff" they accumulated over the years (it took us the better part of six months of weekend-work to get the house cleaned out when it was time to sell it).  But, for those on the "slow path," it was a fun way for my mom to get rid of at least some of the stuff.  It made for lots of great laughs at Christmas time!




I LOVE this idea! Can't wait to see my kids faces this Christmas!


----------



## jerseygirl (Mar 21, 2010)

sandesurf said:


> I LOVE this idea! Can't wait to see my kids faces this Christmas!



The first year was the best -- it took all of us by surprise (except my dd, who had arrived a week earlier than everyone else and was in on it, did a lot of the wrapping, etc.!).  Be sure to come back and let me know how it goes!  My mom would really love knowing that someone used her methodology!


----------



## Rose Pink (Mar 21, 2010)

pjrose said:


> Part of last night's dream was finding boxes - maybe eight-twelve - of Legos that were MINE but stored at someone else's house (not parents or family member). The person had moved out but left my Legos, and I went over to be sure that they were all labeled with my name. I don't even HAVE a Lego collection, at least not that I know of. I wonder why I didn't just eBay them in my sleep


Hmmm . . .  These boxes of Legos represent your life which is in pieces. They are stored at someone else's house because you subconsciously feel they have taken control or perhaps this was part of your life you delegated or trusted them with. Whichever it is, you now feel they have abandoned you or the responsibility (ie they moved but left your Legos.)

Or, maybe you just had too much to eat or drink last night.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 21, 2010)

Ok I started.  I did throw a very whole large recycle bin worth of stuff, thank goodness the city got us new ones the same size as the garbage bins that we have.  Got a few boxes of library donations.  So it wasn't so bad to get started.  You all inspired me.

I think tackling it is small doses while I am off for the next 2 weeks will make it a bit better.

I have no family located near by so I can't ditch stuff to them.


----------



## Teresa (Mar 21, 2010)

*My problem is paper - and 'useful things'*

I, too, have a hard time getting rid of things that are 'still useful'.   And I have a lot of enablers around me. Friends and family often turn to me for something that I probably have.  Of course, they ask me because they got rid of theirs (whatever it is).   And I have no trouble giving these items to them - happy to do it actually.   But that was 'making' me keep way too much stuff.   My husband had pointed out to me that for every 100 things I am keeping for 'just in case', I end up using, maybe, 1 of them.   He also told me that I shouldn't feel obligated to be a warehouse for my friends/families 'needs or wants'.   What a concept!!!!

I have to tell you that when I go to any sort of history museum I think of all the stuff that is there and figure that SOMEONE had to save this or else we wouldn't have history museums with all this 'interesting stuff' to look at.   We are a nation of contrasts.   We don't want to clutter our lives with 'stuff' (we do anyway) and yet we appreciate that someone in years past had saved some of that stuff so we could see how they lived.   Old letters, farm implements, clothing, furniture, kitchen things - all there.   I have decided, though, that it will no longer be my personal mission to save stuff so my heirs can donate things to museums.  GRIN

I started 'de-cluttering' with baby steps.   When I go to the basement (to go to the freezer or whatever) I make it a point to pick up one thing that is down there and 'deal with it'.   It's a very slow approach but if I make an average of one trip to the basement per day, after a week I've gotten rid of 7 things.   After a month - 30 things!   And I try not to put anything else down there.   Once I started doing that (about 5-6 months ago) I decided to get rid of a LOT of paper I've been holding onto (because it was down there in boxes).   Statements from the brokerage?   I really don't need ALL of them - just keep the year-end.  Poof - 11/12ths of those gone.   

I still have that little voice in my head telling me to keep some things because, in the past, I have thrown out some things that I have regretted (usually during one of my 'cleaning frenzies' when I've gotten sick of looking at the clutter).   So I try not to get too drastic.   If I'm not 'sure' about something, I still keep it.

I had a lot of newspaper articles, clippings, cartoons, that I had cut out over the years.   I still have trouble getting rid of some of those - I enjoy reading them when I'm going through stuff to decide what to pitch.   Next time, perhaps, they won't be so 'interesting' again.   But I have gotten rid of, maybe, 3/4ths of them - so that's something.    Many of the articles I had cut out were 'how to' articles.   I can look that stuff up on the internet!

When I first starting doing this it was hard.   'What If I Need It?'   What if someone else needs it?   Ohmygosh.   But as I got into the swing of things, I looked forward to making the 'get rid of it' pile always bigger than the 'keep' pile.

It's very freeing!   I now open the mail by the recycling bin and pitch anything that I don't want instead of putting it in a pile to go through later.

I still have a ways to go.  If I bring a new piece of clothing home, I get rid of AT LEAST one piece.   Have also started wearing things to do dirty work in (gardening, painting, etc.) and then, eventually, pitch it (always when it's still dirty) once it is too far gone to even wear to Home Depot (too stained, too torn, etc.).

I still have trouble letting go of some things - and that amazes me!   'What am I keeping this for?'    But sometimes I just have to keep it (sentiment, interesting, etc.).    And if I think it will bother me tomorrow if I throw it away, I keep it.  I don't want to lose sleep over getting rid of something I'm not quite sure of.  Yes - it's mostly a mental thing - about keeping things.

One other thing that has inspired me - watching the TV show 'Hoarders'.  Yikes!   My sister jokes that this show makes her feel better about her own housekeeping.


----------



## ownsmany (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks so much for this thread.  After I read the thread and posted, I decided get ridof stuff.  I went thru my closet and filled 2 large garbage bags with suits, jackets, skirts, etc.  Can't wait to put in a recycling bin tomorrow.  I'm going to try to fill up another bag tonight.  Still have a ton of clothes -especially work clothes.  Would love to stop working (not yet though) and get rid of most of the dress clothes.


----------



## JudyH (Mar 21, 2010)

I don't keep a lot of stuff, but there are things here I think I want to get rid of.  Things I have'nt used for 15 or more years.  Like:

My good china  that I "had to have" when I got married.  It is closed stock now, irreplaceable so I don't use it cause it could break and I can't replace pieces so I don't use it....makes a lot of sense, right?  I don't even like it now.  And I never entertain much.  I bought a set of clear Walmart dishes that go with everything, and when they break, I just get more.  I have  almost talked myself into contacting the "relacement china" place and seeing if they want mine.

The sterling silver that I never use.  It was my aunt's silver and I got it when I married.  DIL didn't want it or the china and chrystal.

I have some things of my mother's that are my only connection to her.  I'm almost positive my boys won't want the stuff.

Alan's movie projector struck a chord.  Got one of them in the basement too.  DH has an original Atari system--he can't bring himself to get rid of it either.

Now, the 400 bottles of wine in the basement, we're slowly handling those, just trying not to keep buying more.....

My dad and step-mo are 95.  Their house looks like a museum filled with antiques.  There's not much I want, I hope the other family members will take some.  Don't have a clue what to do with that stuff.  They should be offering it up now, but they don't want to face their own mortality either.


----------



## wegottago (Mar 21, 2010)

- Put things out on the curb that perhaps someone else can use.  It goes!
- Use freecycle.
- Donate to the library, woman's shelter, etc.
- Some schools collect bags of clothes, sheets, towels, drapes, etc. to a business that picks them up and the school makes money.
- Drop clothes, purses, etc. off at a consignment shop.
- Depending upon where you live there may be furniture consignment shops.
- Good Will
- Have a sale for the "good" stuff.
- Have a Donation Sale.  Like a garage sale but people pay what is reasonable that you agree on and the money is donated to a cause.
- recycle some way.  I took the diamonds from my grandmothers bracelet I hardly wore and am making a ring which I will wear all the time.  I felt sad when I left the jewelry store but will feel great and happy with the end product.
- I love that xmas idea!  I'm too young for it and my parents don't have any of our stuff anymore...they made us take it when they moved.

Good Luck!


----------



## Rose Pink (Mar 21, 2010)

JudyH said:


> My dad and step-mo are 95. Their house looks like a museum filled with antiques. There's not much I want, I hope the other family members will take some. Don't have a clue what to do with that stuff. They should be offering it up now, but they don't want to face their own mortality either.


We will be facing this when my FIL goes.  I told my husband he should have an estate sale (it's mostly all junk) by charging people $5 to go in the front door and letting them keep whatever they carry out the back door.  I figure if 20 people pay the 5 buck admission, alot of stuff gets hauled away and he gets $100.  That beats having to make multiple trips to the goodwill or to the dumpster.  It is sort of like Tom Sawyer and whitewashing the fence.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 22, 2010)

*The Flip Side Of FreeCycle.*




wegottago said:


> Use freecycle.


Be careful with FreeCycle.  

When you subscribe, there's always the possibility of succumbing to the offers of free castoffs from other people -- a good way to make progress backwards. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Patri (Mar 22, 2010)

JudyH said:


> My good china  that I "had to have" when I got married.
> 
> 
> Now, the 400 bottles of wine in the basement, we're slowly handling those, just trying not to keep buying more.....



LOL on the wine. What a problem.
I am lucky as far as dishes. The ceramic set I got 30 years ago for my wedding, I still love. It was a pattern I chose. But now we use it, rather than saving for special occasions.
And a clearance holiday set I bought last year, directions say wash by hand (because of a silver trim). I decided they belong to me and I'll do as I please. We put them in the dishwasher. If the trim comes off, so what?


----------



## jerseygirl (Mar 22, 2010)

Patri said:


> ... And a clearance holiday set I bought last year, directions say wash by hand (because of a silver trim). I decided they belong to me and I'll do as I please. We put them in the dishwasher. If the trim comes off, so what?



LOL --yes, the silver will eventually come off but I couldn't have said it better myself -- so what!

Your post reminded me of my mom's first visit to my first "grown-up" (non-college) apartment.  My parents had given me a nice set of pots and pans for Christmas the previous year and my mom caught me putting them in the dishwasher.  She was shocked and dismayed -- told me they wouldn't last nearly as long if I did that.  She was correct.  They only lasted 30 years.  Gee -- I wonder if it would have been better to wash them by hand for those 30 years.  :hysterical:   

I gave my mom's "one and only wedding gift" set (55 years old) to my daughter when my parents moved into assisted living.  Don't tell my mom, but dd puts them in the dishwasher too.


----------



## cgeidl (Mar 22, 2010)

*Ultimate downscaling*

When my wife and I retired 13 years ago  I told her she could pick anyplace she wanted to live. Surprising to me she wanted to get an RV and hit the road.
We sold,gave away and donated everything from our 3400 square foot home except what would fit in a 10 by 10 storage room. Try this to downsize!!!
We hit the road from Ca not knowing if for 10 months or 10 years.We traveled the US with our own point scale of where to retire,
High on the list were Colorado Springs,A combo of Vero Beach and Asheville area,
and Hawaii where we had visited many times.
We were definitely escaping CA but after a little less than a ear we decided t move back to CA and build another home. Our move was mostly to be near our son who had finally gone into AA rehab.
Since then 6 years ago we moved to AZ and traveled whenever it got too hot. Last year we decided to buy a small condo in CA for May- October .We have over over twenty times in our marriage and have enjoyed everywhere we have lived.
RIght now we are in Sun City Grand and we love the activities and community.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 22, 2010)

*Retired Folks Driving Motor Homes.*




cgeidl said:


> Surprising to me she wanted to get an RV and hit the road.


We've made 3 highway trips to Florida & back since December 2009.  That's a heap of miles up & down I-95.  

Most of the motor homes we see being driven north or south by sr. citz. are towing something.  Most have cars in tow, some on dollies or trailers, others being pulled along on their own wheels.  

Some of the motor homes are pulling box trailers, & a few of those have been approximately the size of the motor homes that are powering them along the highway.  When I see those, I imagine that the owners have downsized as much as they can within their own personal limits, & what's left is rolling right along with them inside the box trailers -- attics on wheels, in effect. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## JudyH (Mar 22, 2010)

I can't put anything on the street, I live on a dead end road, at the end.


----------



## stmartinfan (Mar 22, 2010)

I found the comments about sentimental possessions from family members interesting.  My mother was a wonderful cook, and our family has lots of great memories of sharing a meal around her table, with much laughter and stories.  I have a few of her serving pieces that I kept after she had to move out of her home.  She's gone now, but taking those pieces out to use them still brings back those warm and happy memories.  

Of course, I ended up with lots of other things from her home that don't trigger the same associations - just "things" that no one wanted to get rid of at the time.  Now I just need to figure out which ones are really important to me - and which ones can go.

My kids were too young to remember my mother, so the items won't be important to them.  What's interesting is to think about whether we as a family are "making memories" with things they'll want to keep someday.  Lots of our family memories are around travel together - and we don't accumulate lots of souvenirs we need to store - just experiences!


----------



## ownsmany (Mar 23, 2010)

I like the weighing donations.  I got rid of 42 pounds of clothes.  Want to get rid of more this weekend.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 23, 2010)

I just discovered a box full of size 12 AAA dress shoes that I obviously no longer wear.  Anyone looking for size 12 shoes?  I sure that there is not a big rush for those.


----------



## John Cummings (Mar 23, 2010)

We haven't downsized at all. We moved into our new house here in Murrieta in 2002 when I retired. We sold our homes in San Diego and the San Francisco Bay area. We lived in both homes and went back and forth between them. One house we sold was exactly the same size as our new one and the other one was a little smaller. We ended up with the furniture from 2 homes and only one home to put it in. Needless to say, our 3 car garage was filled with furniture and boxes and NOT cars. We have manged to get rid of some stuff by donating it to the Salvation Army, etc. so we now can get 1 vehicle in our garage.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 23, 2010)

I can remember cousins telling, no, _begging_ their parents to _please_ clean out their 'stuff' before they, the kids, had to deal with it after the parents were gone. They didn't.

DW and I, both children of 'children of the depression' caught on to the fine art of packrat-ing at an early age. Then when we met each other and combined 3 large homes into one. We honestly _try_ to not acquire more and more, but it's tough. I am not so smitten with the bug as DW. She has vowed to commence thinning out the archives of clothing, shoes, saving the kid's remembrances, duplicates of small appliances, extra cooking pans, canning supplies, luggage we have upgraded from. A lot of our furniture is Drexel and Heritage (my folks were wholesalers of the brands), and there is a substantial collection of 18th and 19th century antiques. I have said I'd get up to speed and piecemeal it out on e-bay. 

I know that if we don't do this ourselves, when the kids come here after we're gone, they will simply park a dumpster in the driveway and start bailing the house contents into it. Better that we clean it out, selling what we can and get the good out of it ourselves. Not to mention freeing up the space in case we can't do as planned and 'age in place'....

Jim Ricks


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 23, 2010)

*I Resemble That Remark.*




Passepartout said:


> I know that if we don't do this ourselves, when the kids come here after we're gone, they will simply park a dumpster in the driveway and start bailing the house contents into it. Better that we clean it out, selling what we can and get the good out of it ourselves. Not to mention freeing up the space in case we can't do as planned and 'age in place'.


You typed a mouthful. 

Even knowing all that, I still find it surprisingly difficult to deal with redundant, obsolete, surplus stuff around here that has any possible residual value. 

Despite that, hard as it is, I am building a stack of stuff right now that is destined for the thrift store intake loading dock this week -- film splicer & editor, books, more cassette tapes, etc. 

It's only a thimbleful out of the Great Salt Lake, but it's a start. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## pjrose (Mar 23, 2010)

I know someone with decades of stuff from travels, antiquing, and inheritance.   Her son and daughter-in-law are eBaying it all; it's a multi-year process.

I have lots of inherited family stuff, most of which I want(ed) and like, but rarely use.  I have good china from my mother, mother-in-law, grandmother, great-grandmother.......all of which was used for holidays and formal occasions when I was growing up, and which now is displayed in china cabinets.  When I use it - which isn't often - I gently and happily handwash it.  

I wish I had used it more when my kids were growing up so it would have meaning to them as being part of _their_ family, not just things from relatives who were dead long before the kids were born.  I've got other family things that I never used because they were "too good", but I can't imagine parting with them.  I guess I'll ask them what (if anything) they want saved, and eBay the rest eventually.   The problem is "eventually".........

When we vacation in a bright two-bedroom timeshare with only what we need and maybe a few pictures on the walls, we realize how nice it is to be uncluttered.


----------



## jerseygirl (Mar 23, 2010)

pjrose said:


> When we vacation in a bright two-bedroom timeshare with only what we need and maybe a few pictures on the walls, we realize how nice it is to be uncluttered.



I couldn't agree more!  That, along with moving fairly often and cleaning out my parents' 50+ years worth of stuff, inspired me to keep a relatively clutter-free home.  Having said that, I'm definitely going to clean out the garage, closets and junk drawers when I get home next month!


----------



## ricoba (Mar 23, 2010)

pjrose said:


> When we vacation in a bright two-bedroom timeshare with only what we need and maybe a few pictures on the walls, we realize how nice it is to be uncluttered.



I hear you on that!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 23, 2010)

*Ph.D. Dissertation Fodder ?*




pjrose said:


> When we vacation in a bright two-bedroom timeshare with only what we need and maybe a few pictures on the walls, we realize how nice it is to be uncluttered.


Do you suppose there is any correlation between timeshare vacationing & grappling back home with an oversupply of personal stuff people have trouble getting rid of ? 

Possibly that would be an appropriate area of inquiry for grad students going for advanced degrees in psychology, economics, sociology, etc. 

Maybe some truly on-the-ball grad student can get a government grand to underwrite the study. 

Wouldn't that be something ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Rose Pink (Mar 23, 2010)

stmartinfan said:


> ...just "things" that no one wanted to get rid of at the time. Now I just need to figure out which ones are really important to me - *and which ones can go*.


Your comment made me think of scattering the ashes.  Sometimes you just need to let things go for your own sense of peace and closure.

"Things" can begin a new journey and make new memories for new owners.  Set those "things" free!


----------



## Eli Mairs (Mar 23, 2010)

I don't think that I will ever be able to downsize, much as I would like to. 

Everything has memories attached, and I can't bear to part with anything.

For example, I have all of my two daughters' schoolwork from kindergarten to the end of university. A few years agoI tried to throw out some of their earlier creations, but I couldn't do it. 

I have all the stuff from their rooms when they lived at home, and everything they brought home from university, which has filled up our basement. Of course, now that they have their own homes, they don't want any of it. Doesn't matter, I can't part with it.

My husband is NOT happy. However, until we divorce, everything will be safe in the basement.


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 23, 2010)

Eli Mairs said:


> I don't think that I will ever be able to downsize, much as I would like to. Everything has memories attached, and I can't bear to part with anything.



My DW is the same. Her memntos fill the house.
We have 4BR's. Her clothes are in 3 1/2 of the closets.
Our linen closet is full of old towels, sheets + tablecloths we'll never use.
In our garage are 2 ice skates (in Florida), old swag lamps and other oddities.

But those with a spouse willing to let go, www.craigslist.com or www.freecycle.org are good alternatives to garage sales.


----------



## MuranoJo (Mar 23, 2010)

This is a sensitive topic in our household.  Runs in the inlaws' blood to collect and never get rid of anything.  I try to set a good example and do major toss-outs about once a year, but it doesn't seem to catch on.  Even forwarded the George Carlin film clip posted here as a hint, but that didn't go over well. :hysterical: 

As a collective family, we have tried to convince hubby's mom to get rid of things and thought once when her basement was flooded and everything had to be hauled out that this was our glimmer of hope.  Nope, she wanted us to lug it all back downstairs after cleanup.


----------



## Pat H (Mar 23, 2010)

Wow, does this thread hit a nerve! I've always found it hard to throw things out. My parents basement was full of junk. The 4 of us used to fight over who was going to clean it out when they died. Luckily, they got significant water damage and had to have the basement redone. The contractor brought in a dumpster and out went everything. When they moved to a care facility, mom wanted us to take all the old dishes for ourselves. We each took some stuff that had sentimental meaning. 

I am moving to a retirement community shortly. The furniture I have is so old that I'm not taking any of it with me except for a few peices that belonged to my grandmothers. The big problem is getting rid of the non-furniture stuff. I'm having a hard time even letting go of greeting cards from my kids or those that have special meaning. Then there are the baby teeth, schoolwork, drawings, etc. How do you detach?

I did make one stride when I put the Christmas decorations away. I made a box for each one of my children with ornaments that were theirs and have given it to 2 of the 3. The other will get hers when I go visit in June.

2 of the 3 kids left stuff here when they moved. My DD joined her hubby in England and then they were transferred to AZ. She now says I can get rid of her stuff but.......what do I do with her wedding gown?

I had made a resolution to get rid of 7 things every day even if it was 7 peices of paper. I'm not doing too bad. Some days it may be only 1 thing and others it could be 20. I ask myself if I were moving that day would I be taking it with me? If not, out it goes. I do plan to have a yard sale or 2 and hopefully make some money to pay for all the new stuff.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 24, 2010)

Pat H said:


> Then there are the baby teeth,



Why would you have those???? I thought the tooth fairy took them?


----------



## Pat H (Mar 24, 2010)

dioxide45 said:


> Why would you have those???? I thought the tooth fairy took them?



Well, she did except she gave me the very first tooth each one of my kids lost.


----------



## pjrose (Mar 24, 2010)

*The Disappearing Fairy*

When my kids were smaller we would occasionally receive visits from "The Disappearing Fairy."  She took note of things they left out after repeated requests to put the things away, and she would make the things disappear  .  Often they never missed the things, but sometimes wails and tantrums ensued, and sometimes if they got better at picking up, the Disappearing Fairy returned their things.

Now, as I occasionally clean up an area of the garage or basement or storeroom, I find boxes and bags where she stashed their stuff - she didn't really make it disappear after all and I STILL have to deal with it!  
:hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical:


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 24, 2010)

*Rapid Downsizing -- As In Super Quick.*

I figure if I assign The Chief Of Staff to downsize _my_ stuff & The Chief Of Staff assigns me to downsize _her_ stuff, then we both will get our stuff downsized in a flash. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## pjrose (Mar 24, 2010)

Yikes, Alan!  I only like half of your plan. I'll downsize HIS stuff, but he'd better not touch MY stuff!

Actually last time he threatened my stuff, I looked through a few rooms for HIS stuff that was disorganized - unfortunately, I only found enough for a small pile, which only took him a few minutes to deal with.  Phooey.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 24, 2010)

You all are cracking me up.  I am SO glad to read that this "stuff" issue is apparently universal.  Here all this time I thought it was just me.  

Dave

P.S.  The Disappearing Fairy thing is brilliant!


----------



## pjrose (Mar 24, 2010)

BMWguynw said:


> P.S.  The Disappearing Fairy thing is brilliant!



Why thank you!  She thinks/thought so too!


----------



## Born2Travel (Mar 24, 2010)

Pat H said:


> I had made a resolution to get rid of 7 things every day even if it was 7 peices of paper. I'm not doing too bad. Some days it may be only 1 thing and others it could be 20. I ask myself if I were moving that day would I be taking it with me? If not, out it goes. I do plan to have a yard sale or 2 and hopefully make some money to pay for all the new stuff.


 
Pat - you're doing better than I am - I have been trying to make myself get rid of AT LEAST two things each weekend (don't even try during the workweek - too many other things to think about) - but it's going to take me a very long time at this rate. Sometimes I find more than two, but not always. I always have a tough time with anything sentimental and I think if I paid good $$ for something, I need to use it until it wears out! - I need to change my thinking but it's not easy. I tell myself when I retire I will spend the first year learning to sell on ebay - maybe that will be easier than tossing it. In the past I had said I'd just leave it for the kids - they don't want most of it and it will be easy for them to toss, but lately I've been feeling that isn't fair to them and I need to get in and deal with it before they have to. It's just not easy....


----------



## Eli Mairs (Mar 24, 2010)

Pat H said:


> Then there are the baby teeth, schoolwork, drawings, etc. How do you detach?
> 
> My DD joined her hubby in England and then they were transferred to AZ. She now says I can get rid of her stuff but.......what do I do with her wedding gown?



My daughter's wedding dress was professionally cleaned and preserved at MY expense, and is in a box in MY closet, where it will probably stay.

And yes, I have all the baby teeth neatly labelled for both daughters. I don't think that there is any way for some of us to detach.


----------



## MuranoJo (Mar 25, 2010)

pjrose said:


> When my kids were smaller we would occasionally receive visits from "The Disappearing Fairy."  She took note of things they left out after repeated requests to put the things away, and she would make the things disappear  .  Often they never missed the things, but sometimes wails and tantrums ensued, and sometimes if they got better at picking up, the Disappearing Fairy returned their things.
> 
> Now, as I occasionally clean up an area of the garage or basement or storeroom, I find boxes and bags where she stashed their stuff - she didn't really make it disappear after all and I STILL have to deal with it!
> :hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical:



OMG, how how I can relate!  Honestly, I have pulled this on hubby when he consistently leaves things in the middle of the room for people to trip over.  They just mysteriously disappear.  (Although I put them somewhere obvious after a week or two, like in the freezer in the garage.)  Remind you of 'Gaslight?'


----------



## pjrose (Mar 25, 2010)

muranojo said:


> OMG, how how I can relate!  Honestly, I have pulled this on hubby when he consistently leaves things in the middle of the room for people to trip over.  They just mysteriously disappear.  *(Although I put them somewhere obvious after a week or two, like in the freezer in the garage.)  Remind you of 'Gaslight?'*



:hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical:


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 25, 2010)

If I had my way...
We'd rent a large moving van, fill it with our most valued stuff, and dispose of whatever was left out.
Then we'd drive around the block and move into our "new" home.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 25, 2010)

*Got Rid Of Some Surplus Stuff Today.*




AwayWeGo said:


> Example*:*  My father's old Super-8 movie editor & film splicer.  I will never use those.  Not ever.  The only remotely possible use I can imagine for the movie editor is using it as a viewer for looking at old home movies without getting out & setting up a projector (if I can find 1) & a screen (ditto).  As of now, that's _mox nix_ because I do not care to view any old home movies.  So I ought to throw out the film editor & splicer, or at least take'm to a large local charitable thrift shop that accepts practically everything.


Movie editor & film splicer are out of here  -- _gone !_ 

Ditto several hundred stereo cassette tapes & some books.  

Also a bagful of decent clothing that nobody around here has worn for a long time. 

We took a minivan-load over to the charitable thrift shop's donation door just this afternoon.  

Plenty more excess stuff is still here.  At least we made a start. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## MuranoJo (Mar 25, 2010)

Way to go, Alan!  On to the clutter in my house again.


----------



## caribbeansun (Mar 26, 2010)

Love this idea - would it be too obvious if we just wrapped entire plastic storage totes and put them around the tree?

I went through our basement the other day and we have approx. 30 of these things - 15 were middle DD, 4 were oldest DD, 1 was DS, 3 were DW, 1 was mine  and the rest were household "stuff"



jerseygirl said:


> After years of begging 5 kids to remove things like "the boxes," the old "special toys," 45-records, etc., my mom started wrapping stuff and putting them under the tree as Christmas gifts.  Once it was gifted to you, it was made perfectly clear that if it didn't leave with you, it was being donated or thrown away.  She did this over a number of years -- and it was always fun to see everyone's reaction to their "old stuff!"  There were even arguments ... "hey, that was mine" ... in which case, you immediately re-gifted (for the most part, we learned not to claim ownership!).


----------



## jerseygirl (Mar 26, 2010)

caribbeansun said:


> ... plastic storage totes ...



When I lived in Hoboken, New Jersey, we referred to these as "coffee tables!"  That's what happens when you have no storage!     On the one hand, I think basements are evil ... on the other hand, I like having somewhere to store my former coffee tables!

And ... yes ... I think it would be too obvious if you wrapped the entire bin!

I'm so impressed with the number of people taking action.  I'm sitting in New Orleans ... and can't wait to get home and clean my closets.  Well, not really ... but, I have a plan!


----------



## Rose Pink (Mar 26, 2010)

*Plastic Storage Bins*

I was watching one of those television shows where a professional team comes in and helps hoarders clean out their stuff and then sends them away on a little vacation while their house is completely remodeled, decorated, etc.

The family just couldn't part with so much of their stuff.  So, the team packed it all nicely in plastic storage bins and placed them in the basement.  Those bins took up alot of room!  When the reveal came, the team showed the family the nicely stacked bins and told them what they would have had if they had  not had to devote so much space to storing stuff.  I can't remember what it was, but it would have been much nicer than bins and bins of junk.

When I am tempted to buy something because it is pretty or whatever, I ask myself, "where am I going to put it?"  "Do I want to dust it?"  I can usually talk myself out of buying more junque.

I am still dealing with the stuff we already have.  Sooner or later, I get tired of moving things from one corner or shelf to another and I finally get rid of them.


----------



## sammy (Mar 28, 2010)

*Going thru the same....*

We finally stopped looking for the house big enough to hold all things we have collected over the years and plan to move into one about 30% smaller.  After 3 years of DH wondering why I want an humongous kitchen and FR  ; me wondering why DH needs a 500sqft workshop PLUS  500sqft rec room; we finally found a house with those 3 and remains on the small size in all other regards.  (Does graduating son's bedroom really need to be big? Does the guest room really need to be big or even exist now that ds is off to college?  Does master bedroom really need to be large?)

My neighbors recently downsized to a 2BR condo and say they feel SOO freed and liberated by the whole thing.  :whoopie:  They're a good bit older than us, but made me realize I have a much too cluttered life and I don't need to spend my free time organizing, cleaning, or even looking at it!   

So, more reasonable size house now.  Now the challenge to fit into it!  

My best method in the past was to have one of my sisters over to help.  We all live in different cities and we are often amazed (and quite entertained :rofl: ) by what we have managed to hang on to.  With their help I can get rid of much more than I can on my own with comments like "you won't actually be SEEN wearing that will you?" or "exactly how many 'yardwork'/'painting' Tshirts do you need?" or "if you EVER need a xxx in the next 20 years, just go buy one" or "how many spare blankets does one actually need - less than you have for sure  ".  Usually becomes a pretty comical, fun endeavor.  

My only problem now adays is getting them out here to help! 

Seriously, an outsiders perspective can be eye opening!  
Good luck!


----------



## Rose Pink (Mar 28, 2010)

My MIL, may she rest in peace, once asked me to help her pare down the clothes in just one of her closets.  I think she truly had some type of OCD hoarder's disease.  She was willing to let go of a few pieces but only a very few.  She had three identical and outdated, ugly coats.  I suggested she keep one.  No, she had to have all three because each one had some sort of sentiment attached to it.  After a few hours I realized this was an exercise in futility and I finally got so irritated that I gave up.  It was the worst moment of my entire life.  I have _never_ felt so angry!     I felt like she was being manipulative just to get attention and, in refusing to have my buttons pushed, I refused to interact with her for several months.

But I do find it helpful when my sister or my daughter help me let go of things.  Sometimes it helps for someone else to verify that your treasures really are just junk.


----------



## Rose Pink (Mar 28, 2010)

*Then again . . .*

I have a friend with a large house filled with all sorts of things.  She was a professor and has lots and lots of papers.

Once when I was talking about the task children have to undertake to clean up after their departed parents and how I felt it was not right to put that burden on them, she replied that she had no problem with dumping it all on the  kids.  Afterall, she had taken care of them all those years.


----------



## pjrose (Mar 28, 2010)

Rose Pink said:


> . . . she had no problem with dumping it all on the  kids.  Afterall, she had taken care of them all those years.



:hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical: 

But the problem is the kids will throw out all my important stuff because they don't know how important it is!


----------



## Rose Pink (Mar 28, 2010)

pjrose said:


> :hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical:
> 
> But the problem is the kids will throw out all my important stuff because they don't know how important it is!


Hopefully, by then you won't care.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 28, 2010)

sammy said:


> So, more reasonable size house now.  Now the challenge to fit into it!



That is part of the problem, we live in Texas.  And yes everything is bigger in Texas.  My husband and I along with 2 dogs, so no other people, live in a 3850 sq ft house with a 3 car carage.  What where we thinking?


----------



## Rose Pink (Mar 28, 2010)

Sandy Lovell said:


> That is part of the problem, we live in Texas. And yes everything is bigger in Texas. My husband and I along with 2 dogs, so no other people, live in a 3850 sq ft house with a 3 car carage. *What where we thinking*?


 
That you enjoy vacuuming?


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Mar 29, 2010)

*Divorce your stuff*

My mom loved to do in-depth travel, but had to work for a living (as a court reporter). So she just moved -often. Her goal was to be able to move all but her furniture in 2 hours - (that is not a typo).

She was the quintessential minimalist. When she passed away, my sister, who is a perfectionist and therefore less decisive than i am, volunteered for going through our mom's stuff. It only took her 2 days (my sister can't get through a plastic tote in that amount of time). So really minimalist. My mother considered "consumer" a terrible insult.

Any time I "want" to purchase something, I try to remember what an insult my mother considered being a consumer. It helps.


----------



## pjrose (Mar 29, 2010)

glypnirsgirl said:


> My mom loved to do in-depth travel, but had to work for a living (as a court reporter). So she just moved -often. Her goal was to be able to move all but her furniture in 2 hours - (that is not a typo).
> 
> She was the quintessential minimalist. When she passed away, my sister, who is a perfectionist and therefore less decisive than i am, volunteered for going through our mom's stuff. It only took her 2 days (my sister can't get through a plastic tote in that amount of time). So really minimalist. My mother considered "consumer" a terrible insult.
> 
> Any time I "want" to purchase something, I try to remember what an insult my mother considered being a consumer. It helps.



Wow.   I have too much stuff, no doubt about it.  Just thinking of the kitchen, I have three sets of everyday dishes, two sets of good ones, plus another set we got when we were married that's in the attic and never been used, about four sets of flatware, maybe five (?).....probably 20+ serving bowls (I love bowls)....maybe six sets of sheets for our bed (?).....two full attics and two stuffed storerooms and a huge stuffed garage.....lots of family things that have been packed away for decades but I can't imagine parting with them (though I know that's silly).....it's intimidating.  

Can you give some examples of what your mother had or didn't have?


----------



## Rose Pink (Mar 29, 2010)

Maybe it's a matter of wanting/loving your freedom more than wanting/loving your stuff.  Sort of like wanting to be healthy more than wanting that chocolate (or whatever your personal poison may be).

Why do we feel compelled to keep things in the attic/basement/garage that we haven't used and haven't seen in who-knows-how-long?  Why do we feel frightened/threatened/compromised/overwhelmed when we even _*think*_ of getting rid of them?  

Thought processes involve brain chemistry and brain chemistry also is expressed in emotions/feelings.  Changing the thought = changing the chemistry which also changes the emotion.  Perhaps it would be helpful if we changed the way we think about our stuff. 

And maybe an even bigger leap would be to change the way we think about ourselves in relation to stuff.  Am I dimished if I don't have 4 sets of dishes?  How does that make me feel?  If the feeling is unpleasant, how can I change the thought to produce a more pleasant feeling?

Does thinking of the people I could be helping with my unused stuff give me satisfaction?  IOW, if I can help a family who has nothing by donating my unused stuff, will that give me a sense of accomplishment/satisfaction/peace?

How will I feel if I clean/organize my desk/drawer/closet?


----------



## Rose Pink (Mar 29, 2010)

glypnirsgirl said:


> My mom loved to do in-depth travel, but had to work for a living (as a court reporter). So she just moved -often. Her goal was to be able to move all but her furniture in 2 hours - (that is not a typo).
> 
> She was the quintessential minimalist. When she passed away, my sister, who is *a perfectionist and therefore less decisive* than i am, volunteered for going through our mom's stuff. It only took her 2 days (my sister can't get through a plastic tote in that amount of time). So really minimalist. My mother considered "consumer" a terrible insult.
> 
> Any time I "want" to purchase something, I try to remember what an insult my mother considered being a consumer. It helps.


First, I completely identify with your sister.  Perfectionism can be quite a handicap.  We could start a whole new thread on how to manage that form of OCD.

Second, I envy your mom in some ways.  She had portable skills (nursing is another profession that is highly portable) that allowed her to pick up and move with the seasons and her whims.  My first thought was of the movie Mermaids.  Did your mom do this with you as children or was this something she did after you were raised?  Just curious.


----------



## vacationdoc (Mar 29, 2010)

Can you give some examples of what your mother had or didn't have?[/QUOTE]

My mother had a love for digging in the dirt and spoiling her grandchildren.  I think she was on to something.  I am trying very hard to throw away some of my junk so my children can say the same about me.


----------



## pjrose (Mar 29, 2010)

The extra dishes and bowls and sheets - the ones that I actually use - I like, because I enjoy the variety.  It's the never-used stuff that needs to go.  The plain old "stuff-stuff" is not a problem, Goodwill here I come, but the antique "family stuff"......

ok, antique family stuff should go to kids IF they want it or care, if not, should be eBayed or auctioned.

never used clothes and household stuff should go to Goodwill etc.

Things I might need "someday" but haven't yet should also go to Goodwill etc; if "someday" comes I can buy or borrow one.

On the other hand, I doubt I'll get off my rear long enough to do anything about it.


----------



## Born2Travel (Mar 29, 2010)

I love this thread, suggestions and knowing others are facing the same dilemma - I really feel I'm making a little progress in being able to let go and reading this reinforces the need to stick with it.


----------



## Eli Mairs (Mar 29, 2010)

Born2Travel said:


> I love this thread, suggestions and knowing others are facing the same dilemma - I really feel I'm making a little progress in being able to let go and reading this reinforces the need to stick with it.



On the other hand, it's comforting to know that I am not alone in my need to keep everthing associated with memories. If my husband survives me, he will have the house decluttered in a heartbeat. Otherwise, the kids will probably have to do it after I'm gone.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 31, 2010)

Has anyone ever used PODS or SAM for storing and moving items?  What was your experience?  Seems easier than renting a storage unit, especially if there is a chance you will have to relocate, but I do not know if it is cost prohibitive.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 31, 2010)

*Revolutionary & Radical Idea For Final Disposal Of My Stuff.*

When we're vacationing in Florida, sometimes we see those Over 55 mobile home communities populated with little old ladies & kindly older gentlemen living out their days in tiny, compact, convenient, affordable aluminum boxes with all the comforts of home. 

The idea hit me 1 time that if I happened to be occupying 1 of those when I reach the end of my days, all that would be necessary for final disposal would be a large crane to hoist the whole mobile home, plus furnishings & all stuff & the deceased occupant, while an excavating machine digs out a big hole right on the site where the mobile home sat before it was hoisted up in the air by the crane. 

Then the crane could lower the whole works right down into the hole, & the excavating machine could put all the excavated sand & dirt right on top & that would be that.  

Survivors could assemble, if they wish, while somebody says a few words & flower wreaths are laid.  After the benediction, everybody goes home.   

No fuss.  No muss.  No leftovers for the Salvation Army.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Rose Pink (Mar 31, 2010)

Sandy Lovell said:


> Has anyone ever used PODS or SAM for storing and moving items? What was your experience? Seems easier than renting a storage unit, especially if there is a chance you will have to relocate, but I do not know if it is cost prohibitive.


I've not, but DH talks about doing that with our stuff.  He talks about packing up all the furniture and putting it in a pod in the driveway so he can refinish all the wood floors at the same time.  

When I was on a planning commission, we had several companies come asking for permission to build storage facilities.  That's when I really became aware of what a pack-rat/hoarding society we have become.  These storage units would fill up as fast as they could build them.


----------



## Rose Pink (Mar 31, 2010)

AwayWeGo said:


> When we're vacationing in Florida, sometimes we see those Over 55 mobile home communities populated with little old ladies & kindly older gentlemen living out their days in tiny, compact, convenient, affordable aluminum boxes with all the comforts of home.
> 
> The idea hit me 1 time that if I happened to be occupying 1 of those when I reach the end of my days, all that would be necessary for final disposal would be a large crane to hoist the whole mobile home, plus furnishings & all stuff & the deceased occupant, while an excavating machine digs out a big hole right on the site where the mobile home sat before it was hoisted up in the air by the crane.
> 
> ...


The American version of King Tut's tomb?


----------



## vacationdoc (Mar 31, 2010)

Rose Pink said:


> The American version of King Tut's tomb?


:hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical: Thanks, I needed a laugh.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Apr 1, 2010)

*what my mother had ...*



pjrose said:


> Wow.   I have too much stuff, no doubt about it.  Just thinking of the kitchen, I have three sets of everyday dishes, two sets of good ones, plus another set we got when we were married that's in the attic and never been used, about four sets of flatware, maybe five (?).....probably 20+ serving bowls (I love bowls)....maybe six sets of sheets for our bed (?).....two full attics and two stuffed storerooms and a huge stuffed garage.....lots of family things that have been packed away for decades but I can't imagine parting with them (though I know that's silly).....it's intimidating.
> 
> Can you give some examples of what your mother had or didn't have?



I can. She had 4 pots and 2 skillets (1 iron, 1 non-stick) 3 sharp knives - 1 chef's knife, 1 butcher knife, 1 paring knife, 1 vegetable peeler. 1 set of dishes. 6 glasses. 1 set of flatware. Kitchen utensils that fit in 1 drawer - 1 spatula, 1 large spoon, measuring cups, measuring spoons, 2 cookie sheets, 2 cake pans, 1 pie pan, 1 rolling pin and A PYREX DISH (that is in caps because it was our most treasured possession - the one that all 3 of us children wanted - it was used for the most important things in life - banana pudding and homemade fudge). One mixer (no blender, no toaster). 

All of her beds were queen sized once we grew up (we had twin beds when young) so that she would not have to tell what size the sheets were. 2 sets of sheets for each bed, 3 blankets (total), a heating pad. 4 sets of towels. If sheets or towels got thread bare - they were cut into smaller pieces and used for rags - she did not like sponges or paper towels. 

She did not have "decorative" objects. She had photograph albums with our pictures in them and NO LOOSE PICTURES. As soon as film was developed, she would cull through them and put the good ones in her photo albums. She threw away bad or unflattering pictures. 

She went to the library instead of accumulating books. She had a few favorite record albums. 

It was a simple, but very rich life. We went to museums, libraries, places of nature. She encouraged us to be observant.

She was a great mom.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Apr 1, 2010)

Rose Pink said:


> First, I completely identify with your sister.  Perfectionism can be quite a handicap.  We could start a whole new thread on how to manage that form of OCD.
> 
> Second, I envy your mom in some ways.  She had portable skills (nursing is another profession that is highly portable) that allowed her to pick up and move with the seasons and her whims.  My first thought was of the movie Mermaids.  Did your mom do this with you as children or was this something she did after you were raised?  Just curious.



I may have to rent Mermaids - I have never even seen it before. 

She did it while we were children. My sister attended 18 different schools - she managed to miss whole subjects from moving so much. 

My mom did not start doing this until after her divorce from my dad. So I did not move as much - I am the oldest.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 1, 2010)

glypnirsgirl said:


> My sister attended 18 different schools - she managed to miss whole subjects from moving so much.




Wow.  I always thought I held a record of sorts.  My Dad was career military, and my Mom always liked to "move on up" to better houses.  We moved a LOT, enough that if the new phone book came out and our name and address were correct, I knew we'd be moving soon.  I was rarely disappointed.

I attended 13 schools between my 1st and 10th grade years.  Three of those schools were in three different cities in the first two months of the sixth grade.  Missed subjects?  It's a wonder I know anything.  But I do know exactly where my travel bug came from.  

Dave


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Apr 1, 2010)

BMWguynw said:


> Wow.  I always thought I held a record of sorts.  My Dad was career military, and my Mom always liked to "move on up" to better houses.  We moved a LOT, enough that if the new phone book came out and our name and address were correct, I knew we'd be moving soon.  I was rarely disappointed.
> 
> I attended 13 schools between my 1st and 10th grade years.  Three of those schools were in three different cities in the first two months of the sixth grade.  Missed subjects?  It's a wonder I know anything.  But I do know exactly where my travel bug came from.
> 
> Dave



Yes - All three of us have a travel bug --- BAD! Not only did our mom like to move, but our dad worked for Delta Air Lines - we traveled as well as moved!

elaine


----------



## pjrose (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm an Army Brat, and we moved a lot too.  Lots of family treasures were carefully packed up and moved each time, but lots of other "stuff" was weeded out every few years.

I remember my father's "too much stuff" rant while he was packing up Christmas ornaments, some of which were "accidentally" dropped and broken


----------



## nkldavy (Apr 1, 2010)

*Is This Thread ...*

...  getting too cluttered ? 

Uncle Davey


----------

